# Yellowing on RA4 prints



## Mika Hawley (Jan 14, 2021)

Hey everyone! 

just did my 2nd ever batch of 16x20 RA4 prints in a drum processor. I have a unicolor drum that I roll by hand. Fujicolor crystal archive paper in lustre. Ektacolor chems- Pre-rinse 1min, dev 1:30, water stop 1min, fix 1min. Then a 30 min water rinse. 

Having a couple weird issues I’d love advice on. 

first is this yellowing all over the image— photos against white drawing paper for color reference. On some of them it is much more pronounced on the left and right sides, and on some it’s all over. I don’t think it’s an issue w spillage in the enlarger Bc in my experience that usually comes out a sky blue color. which leads me to believe it’s in the chemicals— my q is how do I pinpoint where the problem is- temperature, age, inconsistent agitation? 

second issue is the blue/ black splotches on the top of the image. Those always happen on the side that goes first into the tube, is it from not cleaning it out well enough? Any thoughts would be helpful— this isn’t something I had a problem with last time I printed 16x20 :-( 

thanks!


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 14, 2021)

Hiya whilst it’s been more years that I care to amit to 
My guess the yellowing was a lack stop bath and fixing 
Try a few test strips with increases stop bath time I used to put a wash in between the develop and the fix
Have you thought about a pre develop wetting agent as you are using a drum 
My darkroom was on the cheap and I used litter trays to develop my paper
Hope this helps


----------

